# Baby food mix with kitten food ( Month of heggie)



## LilHeggiezelda (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi I have a month old hedgehog that I got couple of days ago from a breeder. She told me that her babies are already eating kitten food but just yesterday watching my heggie eat it seem she had a little difficulty eating it, so I mixed in a little bit of chicken baby food to help soften it up along giving peach baby food on the side to slowly get her to enjoy fruits just wondering if this is okay. Will start mashing up fresh fruit just wanted to try baby food first new heggie owner.


----------



## autumnfox (Feb 5, 2018)

Fruit has a lot of sugar which is not healthy as a main part of the food. It can be given occasionally as a snack, but not often.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Veggies would be better than fruit but they're also harder for them to digest. I would give her some time to settle before introducing lots of new foods and only introduce one at a time. You can try adding a little water to her kibble to help soften it.


----------

